# Wife sharing



## Jb93 (4 mo ago)

I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I cannot see how a man filled with the normal manly man juices, chromosomes and systems can even think of his wife with another man without the natural response of wanting to break the other man's neck and kicking his wife to the streets.

I mean if you love your wife, you want to protect her from other men (sometimes relative strangers in this lifestyle, I guess) who can do her harm. You would not want her to run the risk of being infected by STDs and you want the certainty that should she fall pregnant, that baby is yours, not Chad's or Tyrone's.

So yes, going by me, it's not normal at all. It's actually a viscerally sickening idea and I wretched a little thinking about it.

But hey, I'm not you and my wife is not your wife. I'm not ever going to allow my kids to be friends with yours.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


No


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

No


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Holy smokes! What a novel idea for a first post!!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Please, allow mother nature to take its course and do not procreate. Your genes shouldn't be passed on.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


No


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Just curious , does your wife know about this kink you have ? Does she know you want to watch her F##k other men ?

NO....It a not normal


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Thankfully, by next week the kids will all be back in school.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

While it is not mainstream, there are indeed an amount of the population that do participate in things such as this and swinging for example. Stats show its around 5-7% of the population. So for every 100 people you know, maybe around 5 of them have done it or still do it. And you would likely never know who unless you were doing it yourself.

One guy I worked with long ago and his wife used to be swingers and I only found out through a mutual friend who told me long after I didn't work there any more.

And there are just as many web sites and message forums focused on this subject as there are ones like this on marriage AND from what I have read, many of the people that do this sort of thing have been married long term as it takes that amount of time to establish that sort of trust.

Not saying its right or wrong, just sharing what I know of it.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Thankfully, by next week the kids will all be back in school.


Good one!


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> While it is not mainstream, there are indeed an amount of the population that do participate in things such as this and swinging for example. Stats show its around 5-7% of the population. So for every 100 people you know, maybe around 5 of them have done it or still do it. And you would likely never know who unless you were doing it yourself.
> 
> One guy I worked with long ago and his wife used to be swingers and I only found out through a mutual friend who told me long after I didn't work there any more.
> 
> ...


I know of a man who ate a whole airplane, true story:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Lotito



He died at 57, who knows if it was from a fouled carburetor or not.

Moral of the story, just because some do it, it doesn't mean its a good thing at all, even for themselves.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

If by normal you mean "typical", then no. You are not typical. The majority of men would never want to share their wives. In addition, the majority of wives would not like to share their husbands. 

That's not to say there aren't people like yourself. 6 billion people on this planet. All shapes and sizes. Many different ways of thinking. There are plenty of people out there that think like yourself - it just isn't typical.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My parents were swingers back in the 70’s. They divorced and my dad married the woman across the street. Her husband hooked up with my mom, but fizzled out. Dad and AP were happily married until he died in 1997. She remarried and moved to VA. I still talk to her every week and call her mom. But yes, she was the swinger from 45 years ago.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


You’re fixing to get hated on 😆 hope you’re ready.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


>


Yep, I’m here for it 😂


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Yep, I’m here for it 😂


I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.

I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I'll answer your question after you post a link to her picture and depending on what I see I might request your contact information.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Well if it were normal I imagine alot more people would be doing it.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.
> 
> I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


I didn’t mean I’m here for the hate, but I’m definitely here for the mixed opinions! Apologies


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Let me guess…you hope by letting your wife sleep with another man, she will let you sleep with another woman.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

It's very normal - in fact it is the basis of a number of films that originate from within Hungary.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

SCDad01 said:


> Let me guess…you hope by letting your wife sleep with another man, she will let you sleep with another woman.


This is usually what it’s about, I bet.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Might i suggest that you read the infidelity stories on reddit and you will see that many of them are written by men like yourself who got excitied about wife sharing only to end up losing their wives to someone else......they go in thinking they have everything under control and end up realizing that they have no control and their wives are free to humiliate them infront of the bull, teasing them and emasculating them....now if this is your end result then go at it buddy. But understand that you have been warned, so you have no one to blame but yourself. 
Also keep in mind once you ask your wife to be shared, it instantly devalues your marriage, and devalue you in her eyes...now there will be those here and else where, who will say it works for them and in some cases it does but they are the exception not the rule and the question you have to ask yourself....am i willing to risk my marriage for this little trill..


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

The woman I love would be exclusively mine, for only me to worship so divine.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I know of a man who ate a whole airplane, true story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's the beauty of freedom and freewill! Only YOU get to decide what may be right or wrong for you.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.
> 
> I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


He knows perfectly well it’s not “normal“ and I can’t imagine that he doesn’t know what the likely response consensus would be on a marriage forum.
So I’m not really sure what his point is in the first place.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.
> 
> I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


Actually if you type this in Google: wife sharing discussion boards marriage forums

A posting in TAM is the FIRST thing to come up!  Go figure!!!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

No it isn’t. You need professional help.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> But that's the beauty of freedom and freewill! Only YOU get to decide what may be right or wrong for you.


Maybe there’s something to the idea that it’s a feature not a bug.

For a man who wants to “share” his wife, the likelihood that his wife will 1. lose attraction for him and leave him for another, and/or 2. become impregnated by another, increase dramatically.

Maybe it’s natures way of ensuring that some men with certain proclivities are less likely to reproduce.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.
> 
> I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


A great first post though.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

It's really not a great idea for most people. Many women are not cool with this but are talked into it and that's really not a good idea either. If she isn't thinking the same thing without being talked into it, it's a horrendous idea. Post physical contact emotions are very different than pre physical contact. This can be a recipe for divorce. Even talking her into it or forcing it can involve emotional abuse. Don't be that guy


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> While it is not mainstream, there are indeed an amount of the population that do participate in things such as this and swinging for example. Stats show its around 5-7% of the population. So for every 100 people you know, maybe around 5 of them have done it or still do it. And you would likely never know who unless you were doing it yourself.
> 
> One guy I worked with long ago and his wife used to be swingers and I only found out through a mutual friend who told me long after I didn't work there any more.
> 
> ...


But swinging isn't necessarily about wanting to watch your wife have sex with other men. A lot of times it's just a way to get your wife to let you have sex with other women. Not that you just want to watch her have sex with someone.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

each to their own I say , there are many different types of club libertin in our area 
the owner of a few is a well know politician and businessman , DSK 

if you believe what most say or show the people that go are all young and very good looking , but in real life you see all type of people, from all types of life ,in the parking lot you will see all types of cars ,

a few years ago there was a report on the local journal because two men that met in their local club and a fight broke out one was a police man the other had some run in with the same police man a few days before , lol small world 









Inside Les Chandelles, the most notorious sex club in Paris


Valérie Hervo is outraged. She has just been listening to a radio station where two male presenters, chatting about her forthcoming appearance on their show, ke




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> But swinging isn't necessarily about wanting to watch your wife have sex with other men. A lot of times it's just a way to get your wife to let you have sex with other women. Not that you just want to watch her have sex with someone.


Sure, I would just classify both as being more of an open marriage as wife sharing could be with another woman if she was so inclined and some husbands might actually prefer watching that even if they didn't get to participate?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

DudeInProgress said:


> Maybe there’s something to the idea that it’s a feature not a bug.
> 
> For a man who wants to “share” his wife, the likelihood that his wife will 1. lose attraction for him and leave him for another, and/or 2. become impregnated by another, increase dramatically.
> 
> Maybe it’s natures way of ensuring that some men with certain proclivities are less likely to reproduce.


I think thats why many guys that do this are typically older as they know 1 or 2 may not as easily occur.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Sure, I would just classify both as being more of an open marriage as wife sharing could be with another woman if she was so inclined and some husbands might actually prefer watching that even if they didn't get to participate?


It would be so much more honest if dudes would just divorce. Especially after kids are gone, just go be single. Why stay married? Makes zero sense to me.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It would be so much more honest if dudes would just divorce. Especially after kids are gone, just go be single. Why stay married? Makes zero sense to me.


The bigger question I have is what happened to self-respect? Doesn't seem many people have it anymore.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> The bigger question I have is what happened to self-respect? Doesn't seem many people have it anymore.


Dunno. I’m always amazed at the treatment people tolerate. Being alone isn’t that scary, gang. If that started happening to me, the way they describe, I’d exit stage left.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I Share my wife with an attractive massage therapist named John. John comes to our house from time to time with his massage table and gives my wife an incredible 2-3 hour massage and gets her off many times. My wife very much enjoys this and I'm happy to allow it.

Not to thread jack, but is it normal to have an alternate identity that is being a massage therapist named John?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


For someone who writes one post and doesn’t follow up, yes.


----------



## bob997 (5 mo ago)

Sorry guy, not normal… you’d better ratchet down the porn watching- maybe damaged your brain a little bit..


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Casual Observer said:


> For someone who writes one post and doesn’t follow up, yes.


is there a part of the forum one can ask questions like could it happen that the person making the topic could respond to the same topic under a different name saying how silly or other ?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

bob997 said:


> Sorry guy, not normal… you’d better ratchet down the porn watching- maybe damaged your brain a little bit..


some people try Polygamy in parts of the usa


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


What does 'sharing my wife' mean to you? 

Do you mean she just gets to have affairs and you are not involved in any way? Does it mean that she has sex with some guy with you watching? Does it mean that you two get involved in a swinging group and you both have sex with other people?

You don't own your wife. Sharing implies that you are giving someone else use of your property.

Does your wife know that you want this?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It would be so much more honest if dudes would just divorce. Especially after kids are gone, just go be single. Why stay married? Makes zero sense to me.


Ahh but swinging and\or sharing requires a female partner. Very few single guys can participate as one of the typical requirements is you are a couple, not just a single guy. There are MILLIONS of single guys out there who would want to participate but if they don't come as a coupe, what good are they? Thats why.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

bob997 said:


> Sorry guy, not normal… you’d better ratchet down the porn watching- maybe damaged your brain a little bit..


You've had two replies and they are both "porn bashing". Is this Catholic Dad?  I miss him by the way, where has he been?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Ahh but swinging and\or sharing requires a female partner. Very few single guys can participate as one of the typical requirements is you are a couple, not just a single guy. There are MILLIONS of single guys out there who would want to participate but if they don't come as a coupe, what good are they? Thats why.


So they’re just staying married to use their wife to get into a party so they can have sex with other women?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You've had two replies and they are both "porn bashing". Is this Catholic Dad?  I miss him by the way, where has he been?


I always feel that those dudes are probably watching a ton of porn themselves and they feel better by calling out other guys for their porn use.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So they’re just staying married to use their wife to get into a party so they can have sex with other women?


I don't know....maybe they have found a loophole to have their cake and eat it too? Of course no one would be stopping the wives from leaving so maybe the wives stay as their husbands are lousy lovers and THEY get to have some fun as well?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> I always feel that those dudes are probably watching a ton of porn themselves and they feel better by calling out other guys for their porn use.


Those guys are blindly pointing fingers with hairy palms.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I don't know....maybe they have found a loophole to have their cake and eat it too? Of course no one would be stopping the wives from leaving so maybe the wives stay as their husbands are lousy lovers and THEY get to have some fun as well?


That's a lot of words to justify lying to and using another person. For this to be the case, both spouses would have to say, "You're lousy in bed and I'm not attracted to you, but I don't want to lose my housekeeper/source of income/plan b, so we will stay together and use each other and find sexual and emotional fulfillment elsewhere." I don't think that is super realistic. But hey, stranger things have happened. Good luck with all that.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Not normal. No way I would never let my wife cook or clean for someone else. 😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It would be so much more honest if dudes would just divorce. Especially after kids are gone, just go be single. Why stay married? Makes zero sense to me.


I'd like to keep my W though.

She'd miss me. Well, depends on when you ask her! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok, obviously by, oh, 90+% of the answers to this question I'm sure you get an idea. I did see a post that answered a question in my head, or should I say validated it. Been married nearly 40 years. Several years ago I developed full blown Ed. See...no response from junior versus desire. I had become miserable with this situation, felt less a man. So much so I discussed the option with my wife of her using another man as my surrogate. I told her as much and she says she'll be good, but I said one day that itch may become to unbearable.
Well, I did quickly redact that statement! First that's my wife I'm discussing. I apologized to her for even suggesting this idea, because I realized how much this cheapened our relationship and love. I have no desire for any man other than myself to scratch in my litter box, period!
There is a minority of people who can and do this as well as open marriages. Hey more power to them and I wish nothing but the best future for their lives. Open marriages, swinging, hot wives, cuckolding, these ideals have been propogated upon main stream women and men...mostly men, by the so called home grown fake porn industry. maybe we all have the odd fantasy once in awhile, but to make things that are detrimental to a monogamous relationship a reality are at total odds to the other.
If this is your cup of tea along with the wife's, then best wishes. All boats float differently.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That's a lot of words to justify lying to and using another person. For this to be the case, both spouses would have to say, "You're lousy in bed and I'm not attracted to you, but I don't want to lose my housekeeper/source of income/plan b, so we will stay together and use each other and find sexual and emotional fulfillment elsewhere." I don't think that is super realistic. But hey, stranger things have happened. Good luck with all that.


Well look how many people do exactly what you mentioned and stay married for those same reasons and are NOT swingers.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Not normal. No way I would never let my wife cook or clean for someone else. 😉


I wonder if they have Husband Sharing where you get to have the guy come home from poker night all sinking like cigars or from a fishing trip smelling like bait? I can see women really going for that!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> But that's the beauty of freedom and freewill! Only YOU get to decide what may be right or wrong for you.


Wrong.

Right and wrong are objective.

Individual adherance to right or wrong is freewill.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Right and wrong are objective.
> 
> Individual adherance to right or wrong is freewill.


Subjective to each point of view


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

we get soo many today telling us it is right to have a FWB
And if your between relationships go call all your friends and see which one is up to a booty call
we are told put condoms in your kids school bag because they are going to do it any, (many leave out teaching them right from wrong )

moral have been broken down
as a man , today men go out to look for a wife in the same way he wants a wife he can be proud of and live with for ever , this is one thing that has not changed what changed is along the way , to finding the right woman he doesn't mind dipping his willy in a woman he knows is not going to ever be his wife ,

so we get told so often your old fashioned to expect a man that is 20 years old to be a virgin ,
this shift is a long time on the go , first we knocked down the walls and put two class out there by saying women had to be virgin but us men it is good that the men went out and did his thing , and it was good that the man had experience to teach his wife what to do in bed , like she need to lean on him ,

then we are told virgin to not important any more ,


Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


getting back to the question is it normal I will say it can be if you are the type that has a new car and park it across the parking place and let the back wing into the next guys space , if you want to show off this new car to all your mates and let them take it for as spin

it can even be normal to think so much of this super wife that you want others to know she is super hot 
or you might even feel it is right because you think so much of her you want her to enjoy every thing you can give her and if your not living up to your expectations of what you think a good man should be in bed , you might think your too short as most men think women want 12 inch men 
or you might think she needs to experience the BBC ( it seems to be ok to be raciest when your talking about a bbc)
you might think you come too fast , or not able last all night because the only sexed you had is porn , 
WHAT IS NOT NORMAL is acting on it but about 10% of the members on here are swingers and the odd one posts a question like this to make his kink expectable


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


You would need to more precise. Do you mean putting her on the stock exchange? Is she going to be listed or unlisted? If that’s the case all depends on the share prices and growth stock.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


First, you have to find a wife which is something you probably lack the tools to acquire.

And no, the unicorn 🦄 toy you sleep with doesn't count.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

"So you want to raise a real man's children?" Try putting that in your search engine.

You will still probably have trouble attracting a wife unless you are wealthy.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

The age of the internet was heralded as great thing and at first it was! Suddenly the work became smaller, we met people from all over the world, without leaving our homes! Saw amazing things close up we never knew of. Yet just like in the garden of Eden, it became corrupted by a foul stench of man himself. Generations of children have grown up under a different "normal", where almost anything they could think of were just a click away. Just Google it right. For most of the existence of civilization there has been a sense of family core values around the world, where the union between a man and a woman were sacred. Yet we grew in knowledge, being told that was the god. We were fed bull**** to believe in this knowledge and that we must ever learn and grow beyond our forefathers sage wisdom.newer generations looked for instant gratification, wanting it all now, not taking the time to grow into the wisdom to handle it all. Greed, gluttony, pride and arrogance has been let loose en masse upon the world. More, more, more, now, now, now! Fueled by the agendas of others on the internet. where as family was THE CORE VALUE of society, now money has become the core. No longer is the life between a husband and wife considered sacred. The gifts they share with each in the sanctity of their bed, are now corrupted into being fodder for live camming and look who's doing where with me. Children no longer have the parents they once did. Self absorbed in getting it all now, buying into the instant gratification taught here, on the internet. We sold our souls to the dollar, we let others teach or children, we lust after others instead of our own husbands and wives. We are souless sheeple being led to our doom we don't even see.
Lament the days of love, respect and family...soon you may be offered a blue pill or red pill, which will you choose?


----------



## Lynnsnake (Dec 4, 2021)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


You’ll never know how normal it is, because of the stigma attached.most won’t talk about it because of the self righteous A-HOLES like here on TAM. Look at other sites and you’ll see a lot of it happens. Sounds like you and wifey should try it at least once. It’s awkward. Keep it light and laugh when the awkwardness happens. Be safe , for sure. Talk with wife and set limits on what you both want to happen. Hardest part is finding the right third.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Lynnsnake said:


> You’ll never know how normal it is, because of the stigma attached.most won’t talk about it because of the self righteous A-HOLES like here on TAM. Look at other sites and you’ll see a lot of it happens. Sounds like you and wifey should try it at least once. It’s awkward. Keep it light and laugh when the awkwardness happens. Be safe , for sure. Talk with wife and set limits on what you both want to happen. Hardest part is finding the right third.


Reality isn’t self-righteous dude. 
Telling a guy the reality that that path leads to very bad outcomes for the vast majority of people who go down it (and the reality that no one respects cuckold men), isn’t being self-righteous. It’s being honest and grounded in reality.
It sounds like you share the same unfortunate proclivity as the OP. 
Since the vast majority of folks on TAM hold a perspective on this that make them A-holes in your opinion, why are you here then?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lynnsnake said:


> You’ll never know how normal it is, because of the stigma attached.most won’t talk about it because of the self righteous A-HOLES like here on TAM. Look at other sites and you’ll see a lot of it happens. Sounds like you and wifey should try it at least once. It’s awkward. Keep it light and laugh when the awkwardness happens. Be safe , for sure. Talk with wife and set limits on what you both want to happen. Hardest part is finding the right third.


Name calling huh?

It's only normal if you are a genetic dead end.

I am absolutely an asshole but labeling other TAM members as such proves you are a liar and skirting the boundaries of a ban.

Try sharing your opinion without broad brush name-calling.

Feel free to call me an asshole anytime you want though.😉


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Name calling huh?
> 
> It's only normal if you are a genetic dead end.
> 
> ...


Asshole here also!! It's not normal to any self-respecting man.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

I will say this. I am a monogamous man. I have a nephew, married 26 years,3 great kids last a senior. I talked him about the ADHD issues I have and if he also had it. He does. He also has one of the issues that come with it, a hyper sex drive. He and his wife long ago opened their marriage up to occasionally having other partners. Their marriage I as.strong as mine! They are happy and healthy. Have raised 3 great kids. As one of the coping mechanisms, he was allowed when needed to have a partner outside the marriage. He has never been jealous of her occasional other partners when she felt the need to change it up some, both male and female. They aren't the exception to the rule. I'm sure way more have tried. Some continue, some don't. The key is they are honest about it, never do anything without first discussing it and always ensure their health and safety.
My self, I'm happy the way it works for me. As long as consenting adults agree to whatever they do behind closed door and agree to call it if someone is being hurt, then what's the problem? As I see it, they don't bump uglies with my wife or pay my bills! He has asked bother the pros and cons of this type of a relationship. He has his answers and will have to decide whether to continue it or to call time out and reaccess the situation.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> The bigger question I have is what happened to self-respect? Doesn't seem many people have it anymore.


It's really more about perception/reality. Your perception of life is not necessarily someone else reality is all.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Lynnsnake said:


> You’ll never know how normal it is, because of the stigma attached.most won’t talk about it because of the self righteous A-HOLES like here on TAM. Look at other sites and you’ll see a lot of it happens. Sounds like you and wifey should try it at least once. It’s awkward. Keep it light and laugh when the awkwardness happens. Be safe , for sure. Talk with wife and set limits on what you both want to happen. Hardest part is finding the right third.


Like TNT to the fabric of the Traditional Family, such are the sentiments here held.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TinyTbone said:


> It's really more about perception/reality. Your perception of life is not necessarily someone else reality is all.


It's all about choice vs. consequence actually. The Overton Window has been pushed so far that outright perversions are now seen as common behavior. The Overton window is however an ever swinging, never static pendulum. It took a lot of purposeful pushing to get to the "new normal", so much so that the center cannot hold. What is considered normal now will soon be seen as perverse as it is impossible to maintain such skewed public perception as we have now over an extended period of time. The Overton window has no choice but to swing back to a more conservative position as the globalists run out of energy and steam to maintain their desired world-view.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TinyTbone said:


> I will say this. I am a monogamous man. I have a nephew, married 26 years,3 great kids last a senior. I talked him about the ADHD issues I have and if he also had it. He does. He also has one of the issues that come with it, a hyper sex drive. He and his wife long ago opened their marriage up to occasionally having other partners. Their marriage I as.strong as mine! They are happy and healthy. Have raised 3 great kids. As one of the coping mechanisms, he was allowed when needed to have a partner outside the marriage. He has never been jealous of her occasional other partners when she felt the need to change it up some, both male and female. They aren't the exception to the rule. I'm sure way more have tried. Some continue, some don't. The key is they are honest about it, never do anything without first discussing it and always ensure their health and safety.
> My self, I'm happy the way it works for me. As long as consenting adults agree to whatever they do behind closed door and agree to call it if someone is being hurt, then what's the problem? As I see it, they don't bump uglies with my wife or pay my bills! He has asked bother the pros and cons of this type of a relationship. He has his answers and will have to decide whether to continue it or to call time out and reaccess the situation.


It is very, very rare that a committed couple can get past the jealousy and other negative emotions and thoughts associated with an open marriage. It does work for an extremely small minority, but I will never suggest it as an option to anyone. In my view it is simply wrong. Just because it works for some, doesn't make it right in my view. If someone wants to engage in that behavior that is their choice, but I won't ever condone or suggest it.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Dictum Veritas said:


> It's all about choice vs. consequence actually. The Overton Window has been pushed so far that outright perversions are now seen as common behavior. The Overton window is however an ever swinging, never static pendulum. It took a lot of purposeful pushing to get to the "new normal", so much so that the center cannot hold. What is considered normal now will soon be seen as perverse as it is impossible to maintain such skewed public perception as we have now over an extended period of time. The Overton window has no choice but to swing back to a more conservative position as the globalists run out of energy and steam to maintain their desired world-view.


Yes,rome did not last to long once the society became perverse.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Her BBC boyfriend will take your wife and your child. You wanting to share your wife with another will come with collateral damage. Weather you trust your wife or not 
She will leave you. You don't think she will 
Have romantic feeling after sleeping with him ? Don't be a fool...


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> some people try Polygamy in parts of the usa


More are doing polyamory than polygamy. This is outside the FLDS set.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> *Right and wrong are objective.*
> 
> Individual adherance to right or wrong is freewill.


Please present your evidence thereof.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Lynnsnake said:


> You’ll never know how normal it is, because of the stigma attached.most won’t talk about it because of the self righteous A-HOLES like here on TAM. Look at other sites and you’ll see a lot of it happens. Sounds like you and wifey should try it at least once. It’s awkward. Keep it light and laugh when the awkwardness happens. Be safe , for sure. Talk with wife and set limits on what you both want to happen. Hardest part is finding the right third.


I like your point here, but I agree with others that your delivery leaves much to be desired. I am one of the ENM set here, and I would never call out others in the manner that you did. If we want respect, then we need to give respect. It might not be right, but it is what it is. Besides, then we at least start from the high ground, and they, in name calling us, take the low road. In the meantime, we have several here who have been respectful to us and our community even as they disagree with us. Posts like above tend to set the progress back.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Wanted to read the whole thread before responding, even if we never see the OP again.


Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Yes, actually that is very normal. Maybe not common, but normal. Even less common is the number of people acting upon those feelings. Most people have a lot of things, whether they will admit to it or not to others, that gets them excited/sexually stimulated, that they will never reveal yet alone act upon. It's normal to have these thoughts and feelings.

The question that is the follow up to yours, is this something that you actually feel like you want to do? It's alright if you don't and alright if you do. However, whether it is practical for you to do, or advisable fully depends upon your situation and your wife's feelings on the matter. As a rule of thumb, no form of ENM is a good idea for a relationship that is not already on solid ground. Even if you are someone who could successfully engage in it, that doesn't automatically mean that your partner is, nor does it automatically mean that you have the skills needed to make it successful.

And despite what others say, this is not something that, in and of itself, demeans or devalues your marriage, nor is an indication of lack of respect. Only you and your SO's (whether one other or many others) get to determine these values for your marriage and/or relationships. Your values for them are the only ones that matter.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Correct instinct (for illustrative purposes, not advocating violence):

Observe man having sex with your wife/girlfriend, then observe said man on way to the hospital or cemetery.

Incorrect instinct:

Observe man having sex with your wife/girlfriend while you watch and get off to the sight of it later when and if she lets you out of your chastity cage.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This thread is doing well for a hit and run one post.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> Please present your evidence thereof.


I can’t believe it took 3 days for someone to directly challenge that statement.

Taking it farther would be TJ, I haven’t followed this thread but I assume it’s still on topic.

I will only say that some people believe in objective truth.
Others believe that truth is malleable.

I am of the former which then requires that ‘right’ is also objective.
Situational yes, but objective nonetheless.

/end TJ


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

maquiscat said:


> More are doing polyamory than polygamy. This is outside the FLDS set.


What is FLDS?


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Personal said:


> What is FLDS?


In a nutshell, it's a peodophile ring masquerading as a religious sect. Look up Warren Jeffs.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Tested_by_stress said:


> In a nutshell, it's a peodophile ring masquerading as a religious sect. Look up Warren Jeffs.


What is ENM ?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> I like your point here, but I agree with others that your delivery leaves much to be desired. I am one of the ENM set here, and I would never call out others in the manner that you did. If we want respect, then we need to give respect. It might not be right, but it is what it is. Besides, then we at least start from the high ground, and they, in name calling us, take the low road. In the meantime, we have several here who have been respectful to us and our community even as they disagree with us. Posts like above tend to set the progress back.


 I agree fully with this post just why not give examples of when he or the others that want more information can get it ,
so they don't just fall on all the sicko forums that are full of people that are just making up stories 

MY wife and I have been to swing club that is not far from us , before going we passed this club often and did not know what was inside thought it was just a night club , but they called it the name and under that was marked privet club, so we did not know if we had to join to be a member or what type privet club it was , 

very well kept outside privet parking no flashing lights , looked a very Classie type place much like an up market golf club , 

we looked up the name as we were new to the area , and we were looking for some new places to go to for a night out , so we did the goggle thing and their site just showed us what it is like empty no photos of it when in full swing , as it is privet and no phones or cameras used ,
so we did quite a lot of looking on the net to see what goes on in this type place , 
and there was even a tv report program all about sex and swing clubs that explains most of this but every thing we came across even YouTube shows what happens as first all that go are young sexy fit bodies and the wildest part like porn movie, which can be intimidation to a new person , 

so not knowing what to expect we agreed to go find out for our self ,and if it is as bad as we had seen on tv and the net , we will come home no harm done 
To our surprise the people there are mostly our age , people that are together in relationships for a few years 
very welcoming , you stick out the first night , now that we go a few times a year we can tell the ones that are their for their first time 
but the thing that we found more surprising is that people are 100 times more respectful to the ladies there than a normal club , 
they have a dress code , good music and it is up to you what you want to do when there , OR not do , no one is going to push you to do anything you don't want to 
some people there do full swap some only the women swap some just like to watch , and some like to have people look at them , 
some even like to be nude and others like to be dressed sexy with others much the same , 
there are many that go there and just go to the privet rooms with their husband , so it is a lot different to what gets shown on the net , so for many on here that talk about this type thing are talking about something they know nothing about , or the info they are going on is not the reality 

at the time we were lucky we fell on a internet site and a forum that explained very well what swinging was about , common rules in the swing world and know we were not going to get raped or pushed into anything we did not agree to , but we did come across some forums that most posters never have been inside a swing club they do most damage to it ,


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Personal said:


> What is FLDS?


Fundamentalist Latter Day Saint. The Mormon sect that broke off and still practices polygyny as a religious tenant.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> What is ENM ?


Ethical Non-Monogamy. It's an umbrella term that covers open relationships, swinging and polyamory. The term is used to indicate that the non-monogamy is entered into with the acknowledgement and agreement of all involved.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Good Lord. All the judging. First, there is no “normal” especially in bed. Second, he’s excited by “the thought.” He is not saying they will do this. Has he told his wife this? is this something they use as a turn on in pillow chat? We need more info, but not gonna judge him.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Taking it farther would be TJ, I haven’t followed this thread but I assume it’s still on topic.


I'm willing to take it to a new thread if you want. But you claimed that there are things related to this thread that are objectively right or wrong, thus not thread jack to clarify the claim.



> I will only say that some people believe in objective truth.
> Others believe that truth is malleable.


Truth _is _objective, however, not everything one wants to claim as truth is.



> I am of the former which then requires that ‘right’ is also objective.
> Situational yes, but objective nonetheless.


Non-sequitur. There is nothing that shows that right and wrong are objective. You can only make them show within a context. For example, per most sects of Christianity, nudity is objectively wrong. But per other sects and religions, nudity is not wrong. Nudity is thus subjective as to whether it is wrong or not, even as it is objective within a given context. Which brings me to my point that while right and wrong may be objective within your _context _or life and religion and whatever, that does not make it objectively so to others.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> I'm willing to take it to a new thread if you want. But you claimed that there are things related to this thread that are objectively right or wrong, thus not thread jack to clarify the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I play in this sandpit and those who want to run around naked, sharing STDs as-if it were M&Ms can go play in theirs. If you ask me what's normal and what the rules are in this sandpit (the bigger and more advanced playground with stricter rules), I'm telling them.

And never the twain shall meet.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> There is nothing that shows that right and wrong are objective. You can only make them show within a context.


Which, of course, makes it 'subjective' to which I disagree.

This topic of subjective or objective moral concepts can not be proven, only believed. Challenging each other's belief system doesn't make sense to me in this thread and I don't want to engage in that. Besides, I could not do it justice.

I know you and your beliefs well enough from your post history and I suspect you understand mine well enough. I also believe that we don't share a common foundation of agreement upon which to build a common understanding.

So I'm moving on.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> I'm willing to take it to a new thread if you want. But you claimed that there are things related to this thread that are objectively right or wrong, thus not thread jack to clarify the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thread jacking would apply to this one hit wonder.

It should be marked as free for all, pls make comments somewhat related, tangentially accepted.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I would prefer no one get “hated on”. The OP just happened to jump on a message board where the vast majority of people are looking for or are in monogamous relationships.
> 
> I think the OP should have first asked the question “I’m not sure if wife sharing is normal”. Then he should have looked that up on the internet. Pretty sure TAM wouldn’t have been one of the top searches. Much more specific groups would most likely come up.


No you freak. 


Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

David60525 said:


> No you freak.


I find these threads disgusting...I always ssk myself , Why...Just why


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> I find these threads disgusting...I always ssk myself , Why...Just why


I agree with the question. Why? Just why, when you can tell by the title alone, would you bother to come into a thread that you find disgusting, and participate? Methinks thou doth protest too much.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> I agree with the question. Why? Just why, when you can tell by the title alone, would you bother to come into a thread that you find disgusting, and participate? Methinks thou doth protest too much.


Ever drive by a train wreck or obviously fatal car-crash? You know you will be disgusted, but you cannot help but look. 

People with "alternative" lifestyles are all to keen that any interest in the direction of their lifestyles is actual interest to participate. Yep, dream on.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Ever drive by a train wreck or obviously fatal car-crash? You know you will be disgusted, but you cannot help but look.
> 
> People with "alternative" lifestyles are all to keen that *any interest in the direction of their lifestyles is actual interest to participate.* Yep, dream on.


Seems to be the way a lot of Christians work, especially those who protest about lifestyles like this. That said, when you subject yourself to the "disgusting" you have no one but yourself to blame as you were the one subjecting you to it, in a situation where you could have avoided it. Entering into the thread is no the same as coming upon an accident. It more equivalent to pulling up and watching disaster documentary shows on Netflix, and then complaining on how you hat to see such disasters.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> Seems to be the way a lot of Christians work, especially those who protest about lifestyles like this. That said, when you subject yourself to the "disgusting" you have no one but yourself to blame as you were the one subjecting you to it, in a situation where you could have avoided it. Entering into the thread is no the same as coming upon an accident. It more equivalent to pulling up and watching disaster documentary shows on Netflix, and then complaining on how you hat to see such disasters.


I get it, sometimes when you stare into the abyss, the abyss stares back, however if you don't stare into the abyss at times, you cannot measure it's depths.

Btw, I like the way Christianity is demonized when it is the societal tolerance of Christians that makes "alternate" lifestyles even vaguely possible. Good luck living such a lifestyle in a Muslim dominated society.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> I agree with the question. Why? Just why, when you can tell by the title alone, would you bother to come into a thread that you find disgusting, and participate? Methinks thou doth protest too much.


My comment was a question because I don't understand this behavior or dynamic. 
You seem to be well versed in this perverse type of activity. ( no distrespect ) So please, help me to understand


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> My comment was a question because I don't understand this behavior or dynamic.
> You seem to be well versed in this perverse type of activity. ( no distrespect ) So please, help me to understand


First, you did show disrespect for labeling the activity as perverse. It's perfectly alright if you do not find the activity palatable for your self. There is plenty out there that we can all say that about. Even things that disgust us, but not others. It can be an activity, or food, or even a form of entertainment. But you can be respectful, even while showing your distaste. When you use "perverse" you use an implication, intended or not, that this is a universal view, or an objective one.

One does not have to be well versed in any particular activity to under stand why someone does it. It simply comes down to, because they enjoy it. You can ask "why" repeatedly, and eventually that will be the reason for liking anything. Try it, with anything. "Why do you like ice cream?" I like the smooth texture" "Why do you like the smooth texture?" "I love the way it feels going down my throat." "Why do you love the feeling?" "I just do" I simplified it for space's sake, but it happens every time.

The question then becomes one of ethics. Ethics are more often than not situational, and subjective. Looking at dating alone (not yet committed relationships such as being engage or married) some find it alright to date multiple people at the same times as they are searching for the one to be the person they want to get married to. Others find that unethical. Ultimately, I view something as ethical when all involved are aware of and agree to the activity. If the couple in question both agree to the activity of spouse sharing (agree to, not are coerced, or give in), then there is no problem. All participating are getting what they want, and no one is taken advantaged of. If one doesn't agree, then it is unethical for the other to do the activity while still in a relationship with the one.

It doesn't matter what your religion says, either, especially in a country that is based upon freedom of religion. There are other religions that have different definitions of marriage, and how they are to be conducted. A lack of understanding them does not make them invalid, anymore than not understanding a culture's way of dressing make those modes of dress any less valid. Now the manner might be. For example: If a woman wears a burkka because she has chosen to follow a religion that requires that, or simply because she likes the fashion, that's valid. If a woman is forced to do so because another person tells her she is only allowed to follow that religion and not choose for herself, that makes it unethical and wrong.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Make no mistake....it is perverse in my opinion. Why be married then ? What's the point of being married ?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Still going strong for an OP one hit wonder.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Make no mistake....it is perverse in my opinion. Why be married then ? What's the point of being married ?


this just in … everyone is different. What floats your boat may sink someone else’s boat.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Works for some, and that's ok. Doesn't now or ever will for us.

I had some ffm times when single but that was when single.

Never in a M.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I get it, sometimes when you stare into the abyss, the abyss stares back, however if you don't stare into the abyss at times, you cannot measure it's depths.
> 
> Btw, I like the way Christianity is demonized when it is the societal tolerance of Christians that makes "alternate" lifestyles even vaguely possible. Good luck living such a lifestyle in a Muslim dominated society.


I've always found that amusing as well.

I might label activities and behaviors as sinful but Achmed will murder those I labeled.

Choice is part of my foundational belief. Force is foundational to others.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


Is this a serious question? Scratch that, I know it isn't. 

Here we have it, someone coming in to rile people up with one post never to return. Mods?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> Is this a serious question? Scratch that, I know it isn't.
> 
> Here we have it, someone coming in to rile people up with one post never to return. Mods?


Well, it did get us commenting, that's for sure. You'd think the OP would reply, though. Who knows?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Well, it did get us commenting, that's for sure. You'd think the OP would reply, though. Who knows?


Just seems to be happening too much. I read the first post, think to myself, WTF???....then notice it is a likely hit and run.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> Just seems to be happening too much. I read the first post, think to myself, WTF???....then notice it is a likely hit and run.


Just to get some amusement reading our replies? That could be. Methinks he's not into the sharing idea at all. Just posted it to see how we'd react.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Just to get some amusement reading our replies? That could be. Methinks he's not into the sharing idea at all. Just posted it to see how we'd react.


Yup, that's my point. I can't call it what it is, but the mods need to look into it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

This poster was last seen the day he posted it. Sounds like he lobbed in a grenade and didn't even care to see the carnage!!!!


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> This poster was last seen the day he posted it. Sounds like he lobbed in a grenade and didn't even care to see the carnage!!!!


Sounds to me like a previous perma ban returned.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

*2. Do not call out suspected trolls on the open forum. * If you believe a story is made up and/or a poster is a troll, do not call them out on the open forum. Instead report the thread to the moderators using the report button and explain that you think they are a troll. The moderators will make the determination and ban any user who is trolling the site. 

The original poster hasn't returned for whatever reason? Fine, just let the thread die rather than bumping it with rule breaking posts questioning the intent.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Trident said:


> *2. Do not call out suspected trolls on the open forum. * If you believe a story is made up and/or a poster is a troll, do not call them out on the open forum. Instead report the thread to the moderators using the report button and explain that you think they are a troll. The moderators will make the determination and ban any user who is trolling the site.
> 
> The original poster hasn't returned for whatever reason? Fine, just let the thread die rather than bumping it with rule breaking posts questioning the intent.


So, it just makes TAM look bad all the while.

This has been reported btw.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I share my wife ……… with the kitchen sink.

Someone has to do the pots.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> Make no mistake....it is perverse in my opinion. Why be married then ? What's the point of being married ?


To share your life with the one*s* you want to be with for the rest of it.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> I share my wife ……… with the kitchen sink.
> 
> Someone has to do the pots.
> [/QUOTE
> careful!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bad genetics on full display of eliminating themselves.


----------



## Nico_Jacobs (4 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


so much judgement from this post. It’s unusual to see so many people saying it’s weird, knowing that they clicked on the title ‘wife sharing’.
To answer your question, I would say that it’s probably not normal but then again who decides what’s normal. I googled most searched porn tags and hotwife, cuckhold, wife +threesome are all in the top 15 for male searches. That tells me that it may not be normal but it’s not abnormal either. Much less normal if you act on your excitement and actually attempt to make it happen. My guess is that you would be much less aroused should the scenario actually occur outside of your fantasy.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Nico_Jacobs said:


> so much judgement from this post. It’s unusual to see so many people saying it’s weird, knowing that they clicked on the title ‘wife sharing’.
> To answer your question, I would say that it’s probably not normal but then again who decides what’s normal. I googled most searched porn tags and hotwife, cuckhold, wife +threesome are all in the top 15 for male searches. That tells me that it may not be normal but it’s not abnormal either. Much less normal if you act on your excitement and actually attempt to make it happen. My guess is that you would be much less aroused should the scenario actually occur outside of your fantasy.


Good post. I think he’d be plenty aroused. Know I would Be. Wife, too.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I offered my first wife to a friend and he accepted.
We fell out later because I got angry when he brought her back.


----------



## 7482468 (4 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


I think NO.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Actually is all subjective to the wants and or desires of all involved. Different perspectives relate to different realities for us all. 
I say you do you, I'll do me, share some love and happiness in this crappy world!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

gameopoly5 said:


> I offered my first wife to a friend and he accepted.
> We fell out later because I got angry when he brought her back.


Hope you had a no refund, returns or exchanges on all purchases. Sales are final!!


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


No, it isn't.
My dear Grandmother had a very generic quip which she applied to a plethora of situations. It went something like this "Why buy the cow, when you can get the milk for free." 
IMO, it is applicable to the topic.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

gameopoly5 said:


> I offered my first wife to a friend and he accepted.
> We fell out later because I got angry when he brought her back.


When I was 23, my 34 yr old GF...or what I thought was my GF, we were after all having sex at least daily for 3.5 months, offered mE to her 35 yr old BFF. What am I , a freaking dildo!

Well apparently I was for thinking more of our, I thought, relationship. I am one woman monogamous man, so there was no going and coming back for me. I about crapped when GF BFF (tall brunette nurse) walks into the bedroom in a black teddy and stockings to ask if I wanted to sleep in her room for tonight. 

Should have figured out red headed GF was a nympho and was trying to move me to another woman that was looking for relationship. I was just one of the horses on GF 🎠 that she enjoyed riding for a while. 

1st night my truck was down, I could not go to club with them, got it fixed about 1:30am and went to her house to be there when they got back. She was already home and that was not my truck in the drive, not me on the couch with her.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TinyTbone said:


> Hope you had a no refund, returns or exchanges on all purchases. Sales are final!!


It wasn’t a sale. He only left a deposit.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> It wasn’t a sale. He only left a deposit.


I hope he doesn't expect to get that deposit back.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I hope he doesn't expect to get that deposit back.


Give it to his GF/wife to give back to him.


----------



## umbluu (Jan 24, 2020)

What kind of "normal" are you interested in? Statistically it is not "normal", in the sense that most people do not practice it and the majority probably does not find it particularly desirable even fantasy-wise. This forum may be a bit on a conservative side, but I think the forum mean is not too far from the general population mean on this topic...

You have to decide for yourself if for you it is "normal" meaning "ethical"... Unless you subscribe to some religous or philosophical doctrine that is clear that it is not ethical, but then you should not be asking in the first place.

To add one more level of complexity, have you used this particular wording without much thinking as a shortcut for any kind of consensual non-monogamy, or are you attracted to this particular dynamics? I admit to not having experience in this field, so I am theorizing here, but to me this particular wording and the dynamics it implies is not particularly attractive, as it implies some level of inequality between the partners, between one "sharing anohter" and one "being shared". Some more equal arrangements may be a good fantasy material for me, but not enough to attempt them in real life.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

umbluu said:


> What kind of "normal" are you interested in? Statistically it is not "normal", in the sense that most people do not practice it and the majority probably does not find it particularly desirable even fantasy-wise. This forum may be a bit on a conservative side, but I think the forum mean is not too far from the general population mean on this topic...
> 
> You have to decide for yourself if for you it is "normal" meaning "ethical"... Unless you subscribe to some religous or philosophical doctrine that is clear that it is not ethical, but then you should not be asking in the first place.
> 
> To add one more level of complexity, have you used this particular wording without much thinking as a shortcut for any kind of consensual non-monogamy, or are you attracted to this particular dynamics? I admit to not having experience in this field, so I am theorizing here, but to me this particular wording and the dynamics it implies is not particularly attractive, as it implies some level of inequality between the partners, between one "sharing anohter" and one "being shared". Some more equal arrangements may be a good fantasy material for me, but not enough to attempt them in real life.


We enjoy such ideas in fantasies we whisper. Not sure about RL; guess it depends on situation. PS nothing is “normal”


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


My goodness, that sure got a strong response from the audience at TAM.

First, I will assume this is a sincere question. Is it normal? Not sure. Is it abnormal or a "not uncommon" sexual fantasy? It is not uncommon among sexual fantasies. In fact a 3-some (which what you are suggesting a variation on) is a fairly common sexual fantasy.

Is it dangerous for a marriage to invite an additional sexual partner into your marriage? Yes, it can destroy a marriage quite easily. That is why some fantasies should remain fantasies and not be brought to reality. Is anything that consenting adults do, behind closed doors "wrong?" I don't think that sexual things consenting adults do in private is wrong as long as it does not create children (who could be emotionally harmed by the truth) or do lasting emotional or physical damage. It may be stupid, or dangerous to a marriage.

Whatever you do, don't pressure your wife into doing something you want to do and she doesn't. If she is game, then at least try role playing first. There is an interesting TED talk about Monogomish (around the 10 minute mark), that describes how you can role-play a sexual 3-some in your mind and keep it in the realm of thought and not reality. While the video link is geared at an FMF 3-some, the same set-up can be used for a MFM 3-some. If you like the first role-play script she explains how you can walk it forward a little at a time with more intense role playing scripts, while still not having sex with another person. I would caution you that what you are playing with is a dangerous slippery slope for the future of your marriage. TED talk in Vancouver BC on Monogomish

Good luck, be very careful, your marriage is at stake. God gave you free will, which includes the ability to mess your life up with stupid mistakes. However, some people have the relationship skills and desires to handle this without it harming their marriage. Oh, and do be concerned about STD's and safe sex, if you want to turn this desire of yours into reality.


----------



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

Jb93 said:


> I get very excited at the thought of sharing my wife. Is that normal?


When you say share, who are you willing to sharing her with? Other men, other women, other sexual types etc? Funny how everyone immediate assumed you meant a male but I had to ask. Not everyone is open to this type of thinking or would want to but for those who do, do. Nothing wrong with thinking it, but the real question is would your partner be ok with it?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> When you say share, who are you willing to sharing her with? Other men, other women, other sexual types etc? Funny how everyone immediate assumed you meant a male but I had to ask. Not everyone is open to this type of thinking or would want to but for those who do, do. Nothing wrong with thinking it, but the real question is would your partner be ok with it?


That would be the key, whether she is willing to be shared. If not, no go.


----------



## enamibht (5 mo ago)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I cannot see how a man filled with the normal manly man juices, chromosomes and systems can even think of his wife with another man without the natural response of wanting to break the other man's neck and kicking his wife to the streets.
> 
> I mean if you love your wife, you want to protect her from other men (sometimes relative strangers in this lifestyle, I guess) who can do her harm. You would not want her to run the risk of being infected by STDs and you want the certainty that should she fall pregnant, that baby is yours, not Chad's or Tyrone's.
> 
> ...





Dictum Veritas said:


> I cannot see how a man filled with the normal manly man juices, chromosomes and systems can even think of his wife with another man without the natural response of wanting to break the other man's neck and kicking his wife to the streets.
> 
> I mean if you love your wife, you want to protect her from other men (sometimes relative strangers in this lifestyle, I guess) who can do her harm. You would not want her to run the risk of being infected by STDs and you want the certainty that should she fall pregnant, that baby is yours, not Chad's or Tyrone's.
> 
> ...


I admit sir , that your wife she’s very lucky to have a Man like you on her side , she has the right to tell everyone out loud « wish you a husband juste like mine «


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

enamibht said:


> I admit sir , that your wife she’s very lucky to have a Man like you on her side , she has the right to tell everyone out loud « wish you a husband juste like mine «


Thank you very much. She does sometimes disagree with this though.


----------

